# Chore Tronic Temperatur Sensors



## Tacopult (Mar 11, 2018)

I use Chore Time Model 40 and Model 32 for my chicken houses. Occasionally, a temperature sensor would go bad and I'd replace it. However, a lot of sensors have been going bad lately, and the past 3 sensors to go "bad" were installed less than a week ago. The readings would be abnormally higher or lower than the neighbor sensors, often jumping around erratically. I checked for usually culprits: moisture in the sensor housing, damaged wires (Well, houses are full so I can't check the entire length of each suspected wire), and loose or corroded wires in the I/O Board. Nothing.
Does anybody have any ideas?


----------

